# My mouse has blood coming out of her ear.



## Number1Sticky

I need help with my mouse, Skarlet. She has blood coming from her ear and she is itching it all the time. I have tried changing the bedding, switching the bedding, cleaning all the stuff in her cage and I just don't know what to do. But the weird part is, I have another mouse that has absolutely nothing wrong with her. So if it's mites wouldn't the other mouse have it also?

So, I was wondering if anyone had any ideas what could be wrong with her and how I can treat her at home.

I'm sorry but I'm not going to take her to the vet. My cousin took her mouse to the vet and it cost her $82. I LOVE my mice. But for one thing I literally don't have the money to take her to the vet. Please no nasty comments about how I should be taking her to the vet and if I can't afford it I should have her, blah blah blah. I can afford her. But I'm not taking a mouse to the vet for like $80. So if your only suggestion is going to be taking her to the vet and telling me I'm a horrible person and I don't love my mouse because I'm not taking her to the vet, please don't bother. Because I do love my mouse. If I didn't I wouldn't give a crap about her and would just let her die.


----------



## Kallan

Number1Sticky said:


> So if it's mites wouldn't the other mouse have it also?


Possibly, but it's the easiest thing to rule out with ivermectin. Whereabouts are you? I guess the US because you mention dollars?


----------



## webzdebs

I've heard of mice developing a syndrome where they constantly itch to the point of drawing blood etc - it's much like a compulsive disorder like OCD but I don't know much else about itand have never seen it happen myself in my own mice. I hate to say it because I know that you said it's no help to say it but I think the only way to be certain as to what is wrong is to take her to the vet. That way you can get treatment for her, whatever it is....


----------



## racingmouse

It`s impossible for anyone on here to tell what`s going on with your mouse`s ear. If the blood is coming from inside the ear, that needs investigating by a vet because inner ear problems can`t be treated at home. If she`s scratched her ear due to allergy and the cuts are on the outside, you can gently bathe any cuts or scabs with plain salty saline (one teaspoon salt to one pint boiled, cooled `tepid` water) and just keep the area clean using a squeezed out cotton ball. Be careful not to have it too wet and get water in her ear as this could cause more problems. Just prepare the saline, dip a cotton ball into it, squeeze it out and gently wipe any blood away.

Some mice will keep scratching the area and make it bleed, but just keep the area clean and wipe it when necessary. Don`t use any creams or powders/over the counter rubbish as this may well get ingested as mice lick themselves all the time, which is why salt water is safer.

Hope this helps and let us know how she is. Read through the Health posts on here for more ailment information.


----------



## Number1Sticky

Kallan said:


> Number1Sticky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if it's mites wouldn't the other mouse have it also?
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, but it's the easiest thing to rule out with ivermectin. Whereabouts are you? I guess the US because you mention dollars?
Click to expand...

Yes I live in the US.


----------



## Number1Sticky

Thanks to everyone that replied. After doing more research I think the problem might be food allergies. The description on this website (http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/hair-loss.cfm#food) sounds almost exactly like what she has. Also thinking about it now, I think she may have starting having these problems when I switched their food (the connection didn't click in my mind until I read about food allergies). That would also explain why my other mouse is perfectly healthy. So I'm going to feed them just food blocks for about a week and see if there's an improvement. Also, I'm going to clean the cage out very good and clean and scrub everything in their cage very well. I just have to wait two days (I'm freezing the carefresh right now).

Does anybody have any suggestions about what to use to clean their cage/supplies? I've read mild soap and also something from the pet store that will disinfect, but I also read that sometimes that can cause problems with mice and they may have a bad reaction to it, because mice are so sensitive.


----------

